

Ask HN: Streaming stock market data? - yourabi

I've got a pet project in mind and I would like access to stock, futures and options data. I'm willing to pay a small amount, maybe up to $30 per month (but free is also ok).<p>Are there any API friendly stock market data sources out there?
======
epi0Bauqu
People have pointed me to <http://opentick.com/> before, though I have not yet
tried it.

~~~
yourabi
Thanks, that is what I was looking for.

However, it seems they are not currently accepting new users.

I'll keep my eye on them.

